# Looking For ATMOS Enabled System Suggestions?



## JimmyFingers (Aug 15, 2018)

Having a LOT of trouble finding a package that's ATMOS Enabled anybody have any systems they'd suggest?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What do you mean by “package?" HTIB? Soundbar? Something else?

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------

